# Do you like unsolicited ads?



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Some providers are beginning to download ads to subscriber DVRs. For many this feels like SPAM. Are we being given too many unsolicted ads, mail, etc...and would you like to see it go away?


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't think it's a big deal. I find the ads I'm subjected to on the internet as a lot more troublesome.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Not the best wording on these questions. How about instead of "I like having JUNK sent to my DVR without my consent" try

"I do not mind the occasional ad sent to my DVR"


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> Not the best wording on these questions. How about instead of "I like having JUNK sent to my DVR without my consent" try
> 
> "I do not mind the occasional ad sent to my DVR"


It is a perfect example though of how you should be careful when listening to the results of any "poll". After all how the questions are framed does ultimately affect its outcome.


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

While not exactly related...
How about the "subscription premium channels" ADS during the movie credits (which often loses the music from the original)?
Or virtually every friggin channel thinks it's ok to "tag" their "logo" on top of the program I'm trying to watch! 
Or the channels that shrink the end of a program and insert their ad and sometimes their own sound over!
Or DVD (or tape) you purchase that plays a preview ad of some lame movie before it goes to the movie you purchased! 
What's next? Ads tattoos on face by the prescription drug companies before I get my medications?
Seems there is nothing that is not available to have a ad placed in,on or through it.
In the ole days. The owners of movies considered them art and would not want ads screwing up their original content. Now it is all about money and how many different ways one program can be sold. Theater-PPV-DVD-PremiumMovieChannel-SuperStation-NetworkTV So the more ads the better. Because there is no such thing as too much profit... just ask the oil companies or drug companies


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It depends, if I'm interested or not. Last year on the DirecTiVo they sent down a promo for the Ford GT. Three short video clips that probably watched it 2 dozen times. I also watched a few other ones, but not many. If it interests me, I'll check it out, if not I'll ignore it.

I didn't like what E* does with recording their own crap on your DVR, but I don't mind Showcases.



> How about the "subscription premium channels" ADS during the movie credits (which often loses the music from the original)?


Don't care. I'd rather see previews for upcoming movies on the channel then a bunch of names scrolling across the screen with elevator music. If I cared enough to know who the assistant costumer designers intern was I'd check out the IMDB, if I want the ending credit theme, I'll get it from Limewire. The second the credits roll I switch the channel or pop out the DVD.


> Or virtually every friggin channel thinks it's ok to "tag" their "logo" on top of the program I'm trying to watch!


If I had a TV set that was subject to burn ins I'd care or if I wanted to record something for archival purposes, but for every day viewing on ever day channels, I don't even notice it I'm so used to them


> Or DVD (or tape) you purchase that plays a preview ad of some lame movie before it goes to the movie you purchased!


That's why there programs like DVD Shrink and Smart Ripper. I reburn all of my DVDs to get rid of previews, extra features, subtitles, alternate audio options and the FBI warning


> Because there is no such thing as too much profit


No there is not. In a capitalist nation, the bottom line is what matters, and I'm thankful for that. A hell of a lot better then the alternatives.


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> but for every day viewing on ever day channels, I don't even notice it I'm so used to them.


That's how you boil a frog without jumping from the pot, slowly turn up the heat so it doesn't notice and is "so used to it". 



Steve Mehs said:


> That's why there programs like DVD Shrink and Smart Ripper. I reburn all of my DVDs to get rid of previews, extra features, subtitles, alternate audio options and the FBI warning.


In a capitalist nation, the bottom line ...
these are available...
but not really legal,

just ask hollywood.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> Not the best wording on these questions. How about instead of "I like having JUNK sent to my DVR without my consent" try
> 
> "I do not mind the occasional ad sent to my DVR"


My thoughts exactly. The poll selections seem to be biased against the ads, so you can really only select one in good faith if you are against the ads.

Something like "I don't mind them, I can always delete ones I don't want to watch" or perhaps "If I could choose not to receive them, I would" and not calling them "junk" which is a biased rating... it's only junk if you don't want it... it's not junk if you are ok with it.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Now if we could only choose to ignore certain people's posts.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> Now if we could only choose to ignore certain people's posts.


Wow. You really aren't interested in any views but your own. That much was clear by this ridiculously crafted "Poll".

Ok, I'll leave you alone now. If all you want is to commiserate with fellow like-minded Dish haters, I won't stand in your way. :crying_sa


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

I am not a dish hater. I am an ad hater, and a hater of people who allow the ever incremental approach of more and more intrusions.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

The poll questions are setup to result in negativity. Why isn't one of the responses, "I don't think it's a big deal, there are more important things to worry about" rather than I accept whatever without question....I mean come on. And why not make the heading "What is your opinion of the ad downloads from Dish?"

The answers are obvious, you wanted the results to show people hate spam....well, duh....to some of us it's not a big deal though.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> I am not a dish hater. I am an ad hater, and a hater of people who allow the ever incremental approach of more and more intrusions.


Well, there it is. You do not share my opinion so I must "HATE" you. I think we have wasted enough time aguing with someone who not only does not want to hear
alternate opinions, but HATES anyone who expresses them.

Don't be a hater.... :nono2:


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't hate the person, just the attitude that ads are no big deal and the more the merrier, la la la.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> I don't hate the person, just the attitude that ads are no big deal and the more the merrier, la la la.


There are probably people who would argue that avatar icons are a form of advertisement... and are "forced" on people who do not want to view them 

Ads are a necessary evil. Sometimes funny, other times laughable. I find it pretty easy to ignore commercials. Either I record them and skip commercials... or I use the commercial breaks to visit the bathroom or get snacks or do something quickly on the computer.

Sometimes it's good to have a break to get up and stretch your legs.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> Now if we could only choose to ignore certain people's posts.


As far as I know you can, nobody forces you to read any particular person's post.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Well when the SS shows up at my door and says rounding up Jews is a neccessary evil and I should just go along, I'll let them know they might have an easier time persuading you.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> Well when the SS shows up at my door and says rounding up Jews is a neccessary evil and I should just go along, I'll let them know they might have an easier time persuading you.


Come on. Again with that tired old Nazi Germany analogy. Truly, if you equate an occasional ad sent to your DVR with the rise of Nazism, you need help.

The only person on this thread acting like a Nazi is you. You created a poll supposedly to solicit others opinions. When those opinions do not fit with yours, you hate them, want to censor them, want to equate them with murderers.  I believe you would probably be happier with a Night of Brownshirts than I. Go grab those jackboots and send those of us who don't mind the occasional ad straight to the "re-education facility".


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Well I will keep writing as long as you keep responding. Ads suck! People revolt!


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> Well I will keep writing as long as you keep responding. Ads suck! People revolt!


Very intelligent. I'm going to go home now, grab a beer, watch a little tube and maybe even laugh at a commercial or two. While I'm doing that, I might pause for about 5 seconds and reflect on how miserable you might be when that 1st ad strikes your eye. I think that 5 seconds might bring me a smile. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> In a capitalist nation, the bottom line ...
> these are available...
> but not really legal,
> 
> just ask hollywood.


I could careless what the Hollyweirdos think. 

I shouldn't respond, but, in the light of this thread I'm watching Night Stalker, without fast forwarding over the commercials. I caught the new DirecTV commercial, which I thought was pretty good and gave a glimpse of the new DirecTV DVR, and even skipped back to replay it. Also saw the previews for some upcoming movie that looked good, don't remember the name, but I'm sure I'll see it again so I can add it to my Netflix queue.

Have a beautiful fall weekend :hi: And when you get your mail tomorrow and there's one bill and a dozen envelopes that are addressed to 'Occupant' or 'Current Resident' or on Sunday when you thumb through the circulars, be sure to think of your buds here :lol:


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Did you miss that I said I don't watch commercials, thats the beauty and purpose of a DVR in my mind, not as a storage device for Dish advertisers.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> Well when the SS shows up at my door and says rounding up Jews is a neccessary evil and I should just go along, I'll let them know they might have an easier time persuading you.


And you have the nerve to say *I* make apples to oranges comparisons??

Try talking to some Jewish people... I suspect you will find less than ZERO who find being tortured/imprisoned/executed by Nazis in the same category as an unsolicited ad placed on your DVR.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> Very intelligent. I'm going to go home now, grab a beer, watch a little tube and maybe even laugh at a commercial or two. While I'm doing that, I might pause for about 5 seconds and reflect on how miserable you might be when that 1st ad strikes your eye. I think that 5 seconds might bring me a smile. Enjoy your weekend.


Know what? I like your idea here, but I'm going to one better you!

I'm going to set my DVR to record some of those paid infomercials overnight tonight... and I'm going to watch some this weekend!

And I may even record a few regular programs, but instead of watching the show & skipping the commercials... I'll watch the commercials and skip the show!


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Well since I am Jewish and my family were holocaust survivors, maybe I reserve the right to talk about it anytime I want.

And now HDMe I guess we know with your plan for the evening how smart you must be. I have some land in Florida I think you would be interested in. Oh and I am a member of a pyramid scheme you might want in on. Ooo and I have some Enron stock you might like.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> Well since I am Jewish and my family were holocaust survivors, maybe I reserve the right to talk about it anytime I want.


Ok... if you really want to push that stupid (yes, I said stupid) analogy... Go ahead and ask your holocaust-surviving family if they feel their time with the Nazis is equivalent to you getting a 30 minute commercial that takes a few seconds to delete.

We'll all wait to hear their answer.



ebaltz said:


> And now HDMe I guess we know with your plan for the evening how smart you must be. I have some land in Florida I think you would be interested in. Oh and I am a member of a pyramid scheme you might want in on. Ooo and I have some Enron stock you might like.


So, if you could take advantage of me and rip me off, you would happily do so? Perceiving me to be unintelligent or naive or an "easy mark" you would gladly rip me off? And yet, you complain when you *think* you are being ripped off?

You're not being ripped off... but it seems you would gladly do it if the shoes were on the other foot... so why complain? Karma catches up with you.


----------

